# White ring around eyes?



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

He's has this for a while, I didn't think it meant anything, but someone said it's a problem. 
What is it? and it's on both his eyes.

And yes i know, too small of a tank. But he's undergoing treatment for Ich (Again!), and i give him water changes daily. and Bettafix. He's looking pretty good today.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

are u sure thats new?


----------



## bluebettafish (Aug 13, 2009)

I had a betta with similar colors and fins...like they're brothers! I had to give him away to my coworker but he's right across the hallway so I visit him many times a day. He has the same white ring around his eyes but he's had them since day 1 and he's not sick. It's possible that the lines are natural but your guy's eyes look bigger and lines look a little thicker in the picture so it's hard to say...


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

My Jirou has similar coloring, and the same rings around his eyes. However, he acts normal, eats fine, sees just fine, and neither eye is larger/worse looking then the other...so I've let it be and nothing has changed over the time sense he got them(a little while after I brought him home)until now. I don't really think it is anything....I was told just watch and make sure it doesn't get worse/one eye doesn't swell/ext.

Hope that helps some


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah he's had it since I got him, and he's had big eyes since i got him as well. They don't look swollen or anything, just big. He's starting to act like his old self again. Greeting me when I walk in the room and swimming a little. although he is in a half gallon kritter tank, so he can't swim too much :/ But it's the best i got to treat him right now. pretty soon he'll be in the 10 gallon with Blue.

But thanks for the advice..or.. help... or opinions... idk, thanks for reassuring me the rings aren't anything to worry about, lol.


----------

